# MarSOC New Website



## Pajco (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all, I was just curious as to if anyone had any information on this new SEALSWCC looking sight coming out for MarSOC. Their Facebook page revealed it last month but I was just wondering if anyone had any idea as to when it may be ready. thanks in advance.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2013)

To start with I believe it's MARSOC...  And here's the official page, why don't you just check it out.

http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/


----------



## Pajco (Jun 26, 2013)

OK thanks, sorry about that. Just didn't know if anyone had any info on whatever one their working on.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Even if they did, I doubt they'd say anything.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 26, 2013)

Pajco said:


> Hi all, I was just curious as to if anyone had any information on this new SEALSWCC looking sight coming out for MarSOC. Their Facebook page revealed it last month but I was just wondering if anyone had any idea as to when it may be ready. thanks in advance.



Don't worry about all the gucci shit on a rifle.  Worry about the older guy with iron sights on his with a look on his face that says, "I've got you covered right here".


----------



## Pajco (Jun 26, 2013)

OK thanks guys.  Once again I appreciate your time.


----------



## Soldado (Jul 16, 2013)

MARSOC's new web page: http://www.marsoc.com/


----------



## Pajco (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'm just glad I wasn't crazy


----------



## 0699 (Jul 16, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Don't worry about all the gucci shit on a rifle.  Worry about the older *guy with iron sights* on his with a look on his face that says, "I've got you covered right here".


 
My last deployment, the Marines were giggling about me dealing with the PITA fucking stupid ass optics that made it a fucking PITA to get a good stock weld.  They quit laughing when we went to iron sights...


----------

